# Do groomers clean teeth?



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

My dog's teeth have a bit of plaque/tartar and I noticed the plaque/tartar control to be better when I was bringing him to the groomers every 3 months.

I have a plaque/tartar scraper but I am apprehensive about using it on my own. I have done it but I don't feel like I'm doing as good of a job as the pros I have seen on Youtube lol! I brush his teeth everyday with an enzymatic cleaner as well.

Anyway, my question was whether or not groomers do use a plaque/tartar scraper/do dentals? I might start bringing Meeko back to the groomers even if it's just for this.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

My old groomer must have done something with teeth, because she mentioned not doing it to Kabota because of his broken/ground down teeth.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

our old groomer would ask us if we wanted her to clean teeth, so I assume most of them can/will do it.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I no longer groom as I'm at home with the human kids but I offered to "brush" the teeth (toothbrush and CET toothpaste), but I do not have the skills to carefully scale and polish teeth. That's a vet or tech's job. 

I can scissor anything though


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd imagine if anything it'd just be simple brushing, considering how usually real dental cleanings are done under anesthesia and by a certified tech or vet who's educated in dentals...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I'd imagine if anything it'd just be simple brushing, considering how usually real dental cleanings are done under anesthesia and by a certified tech or vet who's educated in dentals...


Yeah, this^ 

I would never trust or do any of the non-anesthetic dentals from "groomers", etc. I wouldn't do anesthesia-free cleanings period, because they're pretty much purely aesthetic and don't get under the gumline etc and give owners a false sense of a 'clean mouth'.

http://www.avdc.org/dentalscaling.html


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

When I posted my answer, I was totally thinking that taquitos meant just standard brushings. I agree that I would never trust a groomer to do any other more extensive type of cleaning.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

At our shop we dont do teeth brushing. we do offer a type of cleaning called plaqcleanse which is a spray that sits for 30mins then we use a water pick. then they get sent home with a bottle of the spray.

IMO teeth brushing once every few months wont do much


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Tankstar said:


> At our shop we dont do teeth brushing. we do offer a type of cleaning called plaqcleanse which is a spray that sits for 30mins then we use a water pick. then they get sent home with a bottle of the spray.
> 
> IMO teeth brushing once every few months wont do much


I bet you that's what my groomer did. She had bottles of spray for teeth for sale at the shop.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Yeah, this^
> 
> I would never trust or do any of the non-anesthetic dentals from "groomers", etc. I wouldn't do anesthesia-free cleanings period, because they're pretty much purely aesthetic and don't get under the gumline etc and give owners a false sense of a 'clean mouth'.
> 
> http://www.avdc.org/dentalscaling.html


Well I don't know what they were doing exactly, but he had gone for a grooming a few weeks before going to a vet visit and the vet said his teeth looked great... so I don't know how it would give me a "false sense" of a clean mouth if the vet checked and said they were looking great. I am not sure what the procedure they did was but thanks for the warning  I will call and inquire before bringing my dog in for next time.



Tankstar said:


> At our shop we dont do teeth brushing. we do offer a type of cleaning called plaqcleanse which is a spray that sits for 30mins then we use a water pick. then they get sent home with a bottle of the spray.
> 
> IMO teeth brushing once every few months wont do much


Does the spray and water pick work well?

And to be clear, his teeth are being brushed everyday right now and he is still getting plaque/tartar buildup.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

taquitos said:


> Well I don't know what they were doing exactly, but he had gone for a grooming a few weeks before going to a vet visit and the vet said his teeth looked great... so I don't know how it would give me a "false sense" of a clean mouth if the vet checked and said they were looking great. I am not sure what the procedure they did was but thanks for the warning  I will call and inquire before bringing my dog in for next time.


Oh, I'm not saying your groomer did a true teeth cleaning without anesthetic. Just warning and advising against them in general.  I doubt they would do anything but possibly brushing/spray/etc on teeth without your consent, not to mention it's costly.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Oh, I'm not saying your groomer did a true teeth cleaning without anesthetic. Just warning and advising against them in general.  I doubt they would do anything but possibly brushing/spray/etc on teeth without your consent, not to mention it's costly.


Oh okay. I misunderstood. Sorry about that!

I NEED to find out what product they use then lol because they did a FANTASTIC job


----------

